# Yates Park Grant



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

The grant that we won,did the park get anything done to it?It was going to be done in September and I see nothing done.Did this money go to the city to pay for the parking lot employee to collect money to park this spring?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

They are currently working on the project in Yates Park. So far I am very pleased with the work being done. They have repaired a section of river bank that was eroding and narrowed a section of the river channel (which will cause a deeper section in the river and will hopefully provide good holding habitat).

I am hopeful that they will be making their way a bit further downstream to narrow and deepen a section of the stream that has really taken alot of abuse over the last five years. 

I'm going to head down there tomorrow for a bit. I'll post an update from what I see going on.


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Great news,it is good the money went into the park.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

We'll see how the trestle pans out. I have my doubts. But while they are down there maybe they can remove the huge tree stumps leaning against the dam.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't make it down there today to check things out but the email I received today said that Phase I of the project is complete. Phase I included all of the physical construction and bank repair in the park. 

Phase II is going to begin with volunteer help next Wednesday. This phase consists mainly of seeding and live stake planting along the work areas.

Maverick, I don't think you will see anything happen at the tressel. I believe this is considered "historic" and there may be alot of difficult logistics for the city to handle in order to do anything to tressel. I doubt we will ever see the tressel come down due to it's historic reference.

I am pretty sure the woody debris (i.e. huge logs) at the dam will not be removed as I don't think the grant had any woody debris removal written into it. I can check on this though. However, I am kind of happy those logs are there. They make it more difficult for guys to get to the dam and kind of prevent the "6th Street tug" from happening at the base of the dam. (unless, of course, you carry a heater across the creek  )


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

fisherboy said:


> Great news,it is good the money went into the park.


There should have never been any doubt that the grant money was going to go towards the project in the park. Environmental project grants have a very strict reporting policy. Like other grants, there was a grant budget that was submitted with the initial proposal. These budgets are pretty firm, approved with the initial grant, and have to be reported on upon completing the project.

Now government funding on a project can be questioned at times (which we all know) but grant funding from a private corporation comes with pretty strict guidelines.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

The Downstream Drift said:


> Phase II is going to begin with volunteer help next Wednesday. This phase consists mainly of seeding and live stake planting along the work areas.


What time are they going to need the help? I work til five but I'd be interested in helping if I can get out there.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is the email I received on the Phase II seeding portion of the project:

"Please follow the link to our blog for information on volunteering for the Miller/Coors funded stream-bank restoration project at Yates Park in Rochester Hills.

This is the project many of you voted on earlier this year! Come join us next week on Wednesday, 10/10 to plant native vegetation into the stream bank for wildlife habitat and further stream-bank stability.

Two times to choose from:
*12:00pm  2:30pm*
*4:00pm  6:30pm*

Go to our blog for more information: http://www.crwc.org/volunteers-needed/yates-restoration-volunteer-opportunities/ "

Hopefully some of you can make it out to lend a hand.


----------

